# frosted glass door repair



## JDenise (May 8, 2007)

Can someone tell me if frosted glass on my interior bathroom door can be repaired.  I used painter's tape when staining the doors and when I removed the tape, some of the frost came off with the tape.  Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (May 8, 2007)

Hello J Denise:
The frosting on most doors is simply a decal-like application over the glass and could not be repaired. However, you could get a new border decal to cover the damaged area (apply it to the other side of the glass).
Glenn


----------

